# Is there shows in scotland!!!



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

:gasp: is there any shows at all near glasgow or even in scotland !!!!


----------



## crossfire101 (May 5, 2010)

I would be interested to know the answer too


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

I dont know of any, but it would be great for you guys, and the northern English members, if there was one.
I think it would be well attended.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

As far as I am aware, the last show in Scotland was in 1999.
There were plans for an invert show in Scotland this year, but unfortunately it was unable to go ahead.


----------



## Jetter22 (Mar 6, 2010)

Why are there no reptile shows in scotland anyways ?????????


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

nope none unfortunately :bash:


----------



## Jetter22 (Mar 6, 2010)

connor 1213 said:


> nope none unfortunately :bash:


:whistling2: i asked why isnt there any shows in scotland ? I mean why only england , the reptile hobby is pretty populuar in scotland too.: victory:


----------



## #77 (May 8, 2008)

Jetter22 said:


> Why are there no reptile shows in scotland anyways ?????????


I guess because no one wants to start one, or maybe it's too much work to start one.


----------



## Jetter22 (Mar 6, 2010)

#77 said:


> I guess because no one wants to start one, or maybe it's too much work to start one.


Well why doesnt one get started through the forum :2thumb:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

So why dont you hold one?
Too many people say "why aaren't there any" but no one does anything about it.
Personally i'm not bothered,if i really wanted to go to one i'd just travel down to england. But if there was one i'd probably be nosy and go anyway.... 
guess what i'm saying is i cant be bothered enough to organise one, but the amount people grumble surely someone is.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

i'm actually considering organising some kind of get-together for reptile enthusiasts up in scotland... why should they always be held in england anyways?? :gasp:

Scotlands much better : victory:

I'd like to know if anyone would care to give me some helpful hints and tips regarding the organising side of things and of course i'd like to get some actual knowledgable people to maybe come along... make it worth while for people that are new to the scene and actually learn a little.

if theres anyone who might wanna talk further about this gimme a shout. It might just be worth the effort.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Jetter22 said:


> Well why doesnt one get started through the forum :2thumb:





maddragon29 said:


> So why dont you hold one?
> Too many people say "why aaren't there any" but no one does anything about it.
> .


i think it was enlightenment who was organising MacBugs but unfortunately it's not going ahead anymore, hoping it's not completely dead just going to take more time to get organised etc.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I think the 1st step towards getting a show organised is getting a club/society up and running that way members can get things organised a lot easier and it will help find people who are _really_ interested in getting an show to come together.

To actually get a show organised will take a lot of time, effort and money. The places we are most likely to find people also willing to invest both time, effort and money into an event is at a club/society.


If the Glasgow uni herp society actually works and doesn't fall apart after the first meeting it is possible we could see a reptile show in Scotland at some point in the future.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> i think it was enlightenment who was organising MacBugs but unfortunately it's not going ahead anymore, hoping it's not completely dead just going to take more time to get organised etc.


Macbugs started as reps too, then moved just to inverts. pile of pants if you ask me 

Evilshiddenclaws try gettin in touch with some people that organise in england and ask for tips and just what organising involves, e.g. insurance and things. it might be a lot more complicated than you think (and probably is)


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

maddragon29 said:


> Macbugs started as reps too, then moved just to inverts. pile of pants if you ask me
> 
> Evilshiddenclaws try gettin in touch with some people that organise in england and ask for tips and just what organising involves, e.g. insurance and things. it might be a lot more complicated than you think (and probably is)


i did some digging and yeah it would be alot of effort and it is kinda expensive but its still do-able. I just need to find people willing to put in the effort along side me.

like what has already been mentioned, a group/society formed up here would be a good idea.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

kaimarion said:


> If the Glasgow uni herp society actually works and doesn't fall apart after the first meeting it is possible we could see a reptile show in Scotland at some point in the future.


 could collaborate with Fourth Valley Reptile Club? just musing 


maddragon29 said:


> Macbugs started as reps too, then moved just to inverts. pile of pants if you ask me


 aye, shame about the scaleys but inverts have their own charm :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

the closest one up here is donny


----------



## Jetter22 (Mar 6, 2010)

So why don't we make a society through the website ? and that should move things along a little quicke :2thumb:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

I lived in Scotland until the end of February and started up the Scottish Reptile Society. It was mainly run from a Scottish forum and was recieving a small amount of interest.

I looked into putting on a Scottish show, theres some ground work laid. If anyone is interested in carrying what i started (gmail account, forum etc) then ill happily move those things across to you and help where i can, just drop me a message. Im all for Scotland becoming more involved, theres some absolutely amazing breeders and gems of shops up there.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Zak said:


> I lived in Scotland until the end of February and started up the Scottish Reptile Society. It was mainly run from a Scottish forum and was recieving a small amount of interest.
> 
> I looked into putting on a Scottish show, theres some ground work laid. If anyone is interested in carrying what i started (gmail account, forum etc) then ill happily move those things across to you and help where i can, just drop me a message. Im all for Scotland becoming more involved, theres some absolutely amazing breeders and gems of shops up there.


i replied to your post about the scottish reptile society on the other forum, didnt see a reply though. i'd like to sort some things out and get involved.: victory:


----------

